# Party Girls from Moncton...(too many pics)



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The Party Girls got onto the couch for the first time tonight 
They are such _girls_! Run, climb, explore...took a ton of pics but most had only a small amount of body part leaving the frame ... :doh: 


























They are starting to really relax, even the screamers are settling down a bit.. :thumbup: 
Mom Hazel








Beautiful timid Alyssum is becoming quite a love








Phlox and Hazel








Phlox and Lily








Lily is a splasher :lol:









And Poppy stopped a few times for me. :cheeky: 

























and as a size comparison, here are the foster boys, who I call BB (Big Boy) and LB (Little Boy)








LB
















And my fav, sweet cuddly BB

























And the Phat Girls
I just weighed these girls...

Laurel is a nice trim thing at 360 grams
Calla is overweight but she's active so I am sure we can slim her down, she's 530 grams
Sweetpea is really a small rat, with a short sweet head, and she weighs 615 grams.

Laurel is shy and active, so not many shots tonight of her








She's a groomer and a licker
















Calla is really beautiful with big bright round eyes

















And my Sweetpea...
Her butt beside Laurel's  








This pose is a good one for her. 








Poor lumpy gal
















She looks pretty bright and happy here :mrgreen:









I had to separate the Phat Girls (Sweetpea, Calla and Laurel) from the Party Girls for awhile, but started re-intro's today. You tell me how they are doing so far...

The Party Girls adore hammocks and look amazing on pink








Sleepy Phlox (alpha I think?) beside the infamous Poppy 









Laurel the sweet, licky timid girl is the one who got pounced on by Phlox originally and was frightened. Her ear got scratched, so I removed the 3 ladies, but she really does like them.









Although Calla is the one who ran right to them on the couch...cuddled up and getting licked and groomed. Then Sweetpea discovered her hoodies pillow








And of course with Lily in the litter container :roll:, almost all of them are cuddled up in this pic








Laurel and another girl were dozing beside each other behind the basket, with their noses touching. :heart: 

and of course my foster "otters"...

LB is still a bit tense, he is a bit poufy around his brother, but he's a sweetheart.








BB is the roundest biggest ball








But incredibly sweet. He allowed me to work on his very old recurring abscess...I got some horrid gunk out today and he hated it, but afterwards he licked me and forgave me. 
:mrgreen: 

Only one small abscess on his shoulder to work on...tomorrow. :cheeky:


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

So...many...cute...rats! Cuteness...over...load....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

These rats came from a terrible situation in Moncton. They travelled over 1000 miles to get to me. They are loving Out times, proper food and love...and are blossoming like flowers after only a week


----------



## ~AquaMerina~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww, I am so happy they have a happy ending. Beautiful girls. I especially love that last picture.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww you have very cute ratties!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

GORRRRGEOUS!
Such a rat pile of monsters! How lovely, they are so happy together


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I see two of my foster girls in the mix there . Dottie and Rosalin were their names when they were babies with me here, I see they're now Poppy and Phlox . So glad to see they have found such an amazing forever home with you, I was very worried about them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I got the black berk girl (Lily), the mom (now Hazel) and the girl with the solid black hoodie marking (Alyssum) as well.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

How is the mom doing, temperment wise? She was a little nippy with me, but had young babies. As they got older she was better, but the closer she got to having the second litter the more nippy she got again. I swear there was one week where she bit me once a day, minimum . 

Here she is when the babies were still very young (guarding them from the strange human)


















And a baby Phlox beside Breakthenight's baby Gallagher


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

asylum and lily are beautiful! i <3 them mucho.

and *gack* i ADORE BB, he's so round! too bad being obese isn't the best for them, they really are adorable that way... lol.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mom Hazel is a bit mouthy but coming around. Lily (black berk) is cage aggressive but her biting is adorable. She doesn't pinch or break the skin, she also cries when you pick her up 

It will take time but they are already doing soo much better and I have 3 wheelrunners


----------

